# Desert Tortoise Wanted (Sacramento Area)



## vellutip (Feb 22, 2010)

Veterinarian looking to adopt a Desert Tortoise (juvenile to adult) in the Sacramento area. I have an outdoor enclosure ready and lots of yummy plants growing.

I grew up with a desert tortoise in S. California, but haven't been able to find any adoption groups up here....

Peter
[email protected]


----------



## spikethebest (Feb 22, 2010)

www.tortoise.org

Your a Vet? please look at this thread, and give me your opinion please. 

http://tortoiseforum.org/thread-12544.html

Thank you!
Cory


----------



## terracolson (Feb 22, 2010)

turtlebunker.com

felice doesnt have desert tortoises but she runs the club up here and would know who you can contact


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi Peter:







to the forum!!

Contact the Silicon Valley Chapter of the Calif. Turtle & Tortoise Club. They have adoptions and are close to San Jose.

I have one hatchling and one 4 year old desert tortoise. You would have to show me via pictures, how you plan to keep your desert tortoise and if I believe your habitat is safe and secure for a desert tortoise, then you would have to come to Clovis and pick it up.

The hatchling was one of 8, the rest of which have been adopted. I kept this one because he had a bubbly nose, which is now clear.

The 4 year old...I guess he's probably 5 or 6 now...was given to me but I haven't been able to get any weight on him, so I haven't been actively looking to place him. Since you're a vet, and could probably give him the special care he needs, I would consider adopting him to you. He can go outside (when the weather warms up), but the hatchling is too small.

You can send me an email if you are interested.


----------



## terracolson (Feb 22, 2010)

Right on Yvonne


----------



## TORTOISEHOME (Feb 23, 2010)

vellutip said:


> Veterinarian looking to adopt a Desert Tortoise (juvenile to adult) in the Sacramento area. I have an outdoor enclosure ready and lots of yummy plants growing.
> 
> I grew up with a desert tortoise in S. California, but haven't been able to find any adoption groups up here....
> 
> ...



Hi Peter, 

Contact Felice Rood with the Sacramento Turtle and Tortoise Club. You can do a search for the club and you should be able to find her website. She comes across ones needing a home all the time. If you have no luck, contact me in the spring. We always have some looking for homes. Typically we get hatchlings to sub adults no larger than 8" . 

My email is [email protected] . I am in San Jose.


----------



## terracolson (Feb 23, 2010)

MONGO said:


> vellutip said:
> 
> 
> > Veterinarian looking to adopt a Desert Tortoise (juvenile to adult) in the Sacramento area. I have an outdoor enclosure ready and lots of yummy plants growing.
> ...



I posted her website in my earlier link


----------

